# zOMBIE IN A BOX 2009 Prop



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

This has been a work in progress since the day after Halloween 2008, designing and redesigning the prop hundreds of time's, till what it has become now. zOMBIE IN A BOX is my recreation of monster in a box, I wanted an original prop that would be compact at the same time.















Sorry this took way too long to update, I have to take a few more videos of this thing, he's fully complete for now I got to take him to the back on a good day to get some cool clips.

Fatal Mentality Haunt

-Eric Garthwait


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice! can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is so cool! I too can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I like the mechanism that should scare them good. Nice job. Please post the finished product when complete.


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

Like the others have said, I look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Like everyone else, I can't wait to see the finished project!


----------

